# Pipe Bursting pics during and after link



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is a link to my facebook page that shows some during and after pics of some jobs. Next week we will be lining upstream under the house to repair the last section.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Seattle-Drain-Service/182173475152440


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice job. How long did the whole job take?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

A week or so, job was just a spot repair at first because we could not camera or snake past the first break but after excavation we found the whole line was pretty bad, then because it was a shared line some talking was involved with the neighbors, inspector scheduling etc. Usual time frame is excavate the holes the first day, pull in new pipe and connect the 2nd day, 3rd day inspection and backfill,repair cleanup and be done. But you never know what will happen lol we have a rule to not start a pipe burst after 12:00 because things happen and some fitting may be needed or repair part and once you start the burst the peoples sewer is off line till completed.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I love it! Keep um coming. I am a bursting enthusiasts. Every job is unique and brings a new challenge. Can you pm me? We started a small networking group of bursting contractors and we meet up at the cleaner show every year. We would love to meet you.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Its funny you don't burst after 12: 00. Its a rule here to. Call it superstition but every time something happens. We don't burst on Friday's before holidays either. Lol.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

bulldozer said:


> Its funny you don't burst after 12: 00. Its a rule here to. Call it superstition but every time something happens. We don't burst on Friday's before holidays either. Lol.


Yep Fridays before a big holiday are out! Just happened to us last week, you go to the supply house they are all just wandering around thinking about camping and beer nobody has their game on = bad time to burst and need support!
I posted some lining machine shots we did the next day!


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Great pics on your facebook page. I have to get better at o posting so me of ours. There is nothing like a good burst!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Well done Cuda. :thumbup:


----------

